# Historical Cattle Prices



## mcewan79

Hi

Anyone know where to find a list of historical cattle prices for Texas? Perfect world would be excel format and North Texas but...

Looking to analyze/chart historical basis



Thanks!


----------



## Markwright

*Just use the Texas Cattle*

Feeders Association.
they publish their annual Resource Guide.

you can pull it online...or just swing thru Amarillo and pick up a hard copy.

All the price history from way back is published every year.

btw, there's no such thing as "basis" thru history.

did you happen to notice that there were less than 40 loads of cme cattle delivered in ALL of 2014?






mcewan79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know where to find a list of historical cattle prices for Texas? Perfect world would be excel format and North Texas but...
> 
> Looking to analyze/chart historical basis
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mcewan79

*Just use the Texas Cattle*

Markwright

Thank you very much for the reply! 

When you say there is no basis thru history, can you expand? Not sure if you mean it just isn't out there, or if there is no way to calculate it. My thought was to get historical local cattle prices as well as historical futures data, then the appropriate numbers to get the basis. 

My main goal is to see if there are any cyclical/seasonal swings. Well, my main goal is to hedge against a market drop, which is really the driver behind all this. I've also read its near impossible to get LRP anymore. Any insight here would be appreciated too!

As far as 40 loads delivered. I did not know that. Not sure that it matters, unless you're implying that due to lack of 'real' delivery, the numbers might not be set in reality?

Anything you are willing to share would be appreciated, all new to me! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


-Matt


----------

